# New mini lamancha doe coming



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

I will be getting her Friday I'm so super excited. She is not registered but I've talked to mdga and they told me I can get her registered so I plan to show her in the v shows next yr.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl! Congrats!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Well I got her today and she is soo pretty. Here she is on the way home yep in the back of the SUV.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just love the blue eyes and the elf ears!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

She is so beautiful! Congratulations on your new addition


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Beautiful....congrats!


----------



## LilQtBear (Jun 25, 2012)

She is soo pretty - I do Mini Nubians - I have kind of wanted to do mini manchas but husband says no - which I guess is good so I can focus just on one breed. I LOVE MDGA - they are awesome - I did the summer one (there will be a fall one coming up if you register her in time) One of my bucklings (only one I have in my farm name) won a restricted *V leg was super fun - have to be patient with the virtual shows as its a lot of work on the other end organizing everything but so exciting as results come in
congrats on your new girl!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

I might be trading a nigerian doe for a mdga reg mini Nubian doe to lol. Right know i will breed both to my nigerian buck. Im undecided which breeds to keep right know just filling them all out. By spring im hopping to have decided on 2 breeds to keep I really want to keep my Nigerians and dont mind running 2 breeds if there is a 3rd breed it will be bred to my nigerian buck. Dont want more then 2 bucks. But if i like the mini nubians alot i may sell out of nigerians and raise just mini nubians and min lamanchas. I think as much as i love this mancha doe i will be focusing on mini mancha breeds. But time will tell


----------

